# Dark Souls



## smok3h (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone else here a fan of Dark Souls/Demon's Souls?

I love the shit out of these games, and I can't wait for Dark Souls II. I'm replaying through Dark Souls again right now and I am just curious to discuss this game with some of you fine folks.

If you have played the game, who do you think is the hardest boss? I recently got the DLC, and holy shit, the bosses are tough in that! I couldn't beat Manus without summoning Sif's phantom. I tried for like 2 hours to beat that asshole before I finally caved and summoned Sif. And then there's Kalameet. I can't tell you how elated I was after I finally beat that asshole. I jumped off my couch and just started repeatedly flipping off the TV while screaming, "FUCK YOU BITCH! CUNT LIPS ASSHOLE MOTHER FUCKER." or something equally vulgar.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Only game I given up on. So damn frustrating! But it is great even though I gave up 

EDIT: I played Demon souls not dark. So my post doesnt count. Demon souls was still a bitch though!


----------



## mewk69 (Apr 19, 2013)

Everyone I know who's played this, just goes on and on about how perfect it is. Dark Souls is definitely next on my list. It's goin pretty cheap second hand these days too. What's it like to co-op? I've heard you can co-op, just it's a bit of a PITA to get it up and running.


----------



## smok3h (Apr 19, 2013)

mewk69 said:


> Everyone I know who's played this, just goes on and on about how perfect it is. Dark Souls is definitely next on my list. It's goin pretty cheap second hand these days too. What's it like to co-op? I've heard you can co-op, just it's a bit of a PITA to get it up and running.


The game isn't for everyone. But if you can get past the steep learning curve, you're in for one of the most rewarding and deep gaming experiences you'll ever play. I get insane adrenaline rushes when I play this game. Not just like, "oh, look, my heart is pumping fast, this game is exciting!" kind of adrenaline rush. I'm talking about the kind of adrenaline rush where I beat a boss, and I jump off my couch screaming in joy, and I can feel it in my chest, in my arms, my legs, and it's fucking intense. I've never gotten adrenaline rushes like these from a game before, it's crazy.

As for the co op, I haven't dabbled with it much. Yes, if you want to play with a friend on PSN or Xbox Live it's tricky. You can't just join a party or something like that. One of you has to leave a "soul sign" on the ground, and the other person needs to find it and activate it, but it might not show up in the other person's game because you two might be playing on different servers. A lot of the co op is done with strangers. People will leave their sign on the ground in front of boss doors, and you can summon them to help you with bosses. I never did that though I wanted the thrill of conquering the bosses by my self. Other players can also "invade" your game under certain circumstances, and this leads to PvP combat, which is super frustrating in my opinion. My player is built towards PvE, and there's some people who all they do is play PvP and their characters are built strictly for it. I think I've won like 1 of 20 of the times I've been invaded, and I consider myself pretty damn good at the game's PvE.


----------



## smok3h (Apr 19, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Only game I given up on. So damn frustrating! But it is great even though I gave up
> 
> EDIT: I played Demon souls not dark. So my post doesnt count. Demon souls was still a bitch though!


Demon's Souls and Dark Souls are both very similar. I actually find Demon's Souls to be a bit more difficult, mainly because there aren't any bonfires in the game (Dark Souls equivalent of checkpoints), and in order to replay a boss you have to make your way through the whole damn level again. Well, actually, I guess now that I think of it, that doesn't really make Demon's Souls harder, just more tedious.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm building a character around the Hands of God, I quit playing for a while because I got Faster Than Light and I was trying to finish up getting all the New Vegas trophies. I only need like 4 more and I'll have 100% including all DLC.


----------



## Narse (Apr 21, 2013)

I beat Dark Souls at soul lvl 1. Fun times. Btw for any old people like me who loved the old ps1 versions of Demon/Dark Souls called King's Field... Such great atmosphere in these games. Makes me feel isolated and abandoned. They're arguably just as dangerous to the player as well. Which is always a good thing to me. I love a challenge. 

[video=youtube;W4xGyDqYX2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4xGyDqYX2M[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 21, 2013)

Narse said:


> I beat Dark Souls at soul lvl 1. Fun times. Btw for any old people like me who loved the old ps1 versions of Demon/Dark Souls called King's Field... Such great atmosphere in these games. Makes me feel isolated and abandoned. They're arguably just as dangerous to the player as well. Which is always a good thing to me. I love a challenge.
> 
> [video=youtube;W4xGyDqYX2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4xGyDqYX2M[/video]


I heard that Demon's Souls is the spiritual successor to the King's Field series, they are both made by From Software. I used to have the first one for the PS1, it was in one of those huge long box cases.

My cousin lost it along with Vigilante 8 and Lode Runner.


----------



## Narse (Apr 21, 2013)

That's correct, basically what I tried to say. Lol I have the one you're referring to. Has the moonlight sword on the front, right? That's another thing that was awesome about king's field.. the weapons all displayed in 3D. And the secret doors and traps were great too! The moonlight sword on the cover of the ps1 box for King's Field is actually a weapon you get from cutting the tail of Seath the scaleless in Dark Souls.


----------



## Narse (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wbtf3ng6kGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbtf3ng6kGk&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## Narse (Apr 21, 2013)

I had this game too, Shadow Tower. From Software also.

[video=youtube;_kcTgoyvumM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_486625&amp;feature=iv&amp;s rc_vid=AYdzWaSFb4A&amp;v=_kcTgoyvumM[/video]


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

Soul level 1. Damn! I bow to you.

Demon's Souls was the first From Software game I ever played. I'm unfamiliar with King's Field and Shadow Tower, but now I really want to try them.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 21, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I'm unfamiliar with King's Field and Shadow Tower, but now I really want to try them.


Prepare to get lost lol, I haven't played King's Field since the late 90's early 2000's but I remember having to draw maps on graph paper. 

Darkstone is pretty good too, it's a lot like Diablo.

[video=youtube;3JMQ-0qz6_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JMQ-0qz6_M[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 22, 2013)

I played demons souls..I didnt beat it though. Im more of a casual gamer (aka not very good ) and the no check points thing was infuriating. I literally had to set the controller down sometimes because I was at risk of hurling it at the tv screen.


----------



## smok3h (Apr 22, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> I played demons souls..I didnt beat it though. Im more of a casual gamer (aka not very good ) and the no check points thing was infuriating. I literally had to set the controller down sometimes because I was at risk of hurling it at the tv screen.


lol, I definitely get rage when I play that game. I've never broken a controller in anger, even though I've come close. One time I angrily threw one into a couch pillow and it bounced back and hit me in the face, lol, so I haven't done that again. I feel like i've gotten better at controlling my gamer rage as I've gotten older.


----------



## mewk69 (May 7, 2013)

Okay, I've got my hands on a copy of Dark Souls now. Just started it last night, and damn, it's pretty hard... But I'm lovin' it so far. It could do with a little more explanation on how to handle the gameplay, but a few youtube vids and I'm now getting to grips with the parry, and just startin to wrap my head around the whole humanity and hallowed thing... I still can't figure out how to kick or lunge, but I'm definitely gettin somewhere.


----------



## ParkourMarkus (May 8, 2013)

Any game that can get you screaming and yelling and then trying ONE MORE FUCKING TIME over and over is a game for me.


----------



## rastadr (May 14, 2013)

cant wait for DS2 this winter , already had a blast with dark souls


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 16, 2013)

I played too many hours of Dark Souls...Got to NG++ before I threw in the towel. Ended up selling my xbox just last week...

edit- 200th post


----------



## mewk69 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been really struggling with Dark Souls. I'm still not past the first proper mini boss. The dude on the bridge. I will persevere, but it's hard going. I kinda lose patience after my 20th death in 30mins.


----------

